# google now



## R0otmaster (Jul 16, 2012)

is there any way to get Google now on droid razr ? Like a file or something ?


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

I can drop box it for you. You need to change your build prop to install it then you have to change it back


----------



## R0otmaster (Jul 16, 2012)

does everything work like voice and search.. cause i have seen a file but it doesn't really work


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/3504-google-now-voice-search-working/


----------



## R0otmaster (Jul 16, 2012)

Any updates


----------



## edembowski (Mar 3, 2012)

There's a whole thread on this @ XDA. I have it on my phone, it works perfectly.


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

I just downloaded the m7 online/offline version of the zip and and followed the instructions here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29756226&postcount=2856

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

